# Repainting the engine in our 65



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I could not take a ford blue Pontiac engine(sorry ford guys) it was looking shabby so I am cleaning things up and painting the engine bay area.
Do the aluminum bracket for the A/C and power steeting get painted.
Do all the mounting brackets for the AC get painted black 
What color is the altinator pulley and fins.
Not a show car but would like to be close to what it looked like back in the day.
thanks


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

the alternator pulley and fins are plated metel. the aluminum brackets are left unpainted all the steel brackets are low gloss black. IIRC


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heh.. I paint my Ford engines Pontiac metallic blue. As for what everything gets painted, I dont know what correct is. How about pics when you are done?


----------

